# US Postal Service Pension



## djm63 (Oct 22, 2018)

Can you still collect your postal pension if you renounce your US citizenship?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, presumably.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would think so. But one factor to consider is the tax treaty for the country in which you are living (or where you might be likely to live). 

Just "for your consideration" (as Rod Serling would have said): Most pensions paid out by the government and based on "government service" will likely be taxable only by the government that is paying them out. (Not always the case, but you'd have to check the treaty.)

Depending on your resources, you can figure what your US tax obligation would be ordinarily. As a Non-Resident taxpayer (what you become after renunciation), your US source income becomes taxable at the 30% level. As the old saying goes, "you do the math" for your particular situation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

